# St. Louis Dusk



## Buckster (Mar 18, 2011)

On a business trip about a week ago, I passed through St. Louis just before sunset, so I stopped to get a few shots:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2011)

New views of the arch ... I really like the first photo! I'll be in the Twin Town area in June! 
Good sharpness and wonderful colours!


----------



## Mike S. (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the view on the first and the reflections on the second.  All nice shots.  I'll be there for my nephews high school graduation in May and planned on getting to the arch for some photos.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 18, 2011)

Third and fourth are master pieces :thumbsup:
In first and second the arch lend itself for your artistic view points

Regards


----------



## Buckster (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you kindly folks! Fantastic place to visit. I'd been there before, gone up to the top of the 630' monument, been all through the museum underground below it, and so forth. Anyone who gets the chance should definitely stop and experience it.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 9, 2011)

Had to go through St. Louis again, so picked off another shot:


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome. I definitely think you have picked a good spot to snap those arch photo from across the water. The sunset in that last one just takes it a step further, and makes it a definite candidate for print.
If it was mine, I would probably see what I could do with getting rid of that bridge and the supports in PS and then compare it to the original to see if it added anything.


----------



## JBArts (May 24, 2011)

I really like the effect of the arch in photo#2. It suits well in the semi- dark color of the sky. I love its striking color. all of them are great pictures! Nice pictures, keep on posting!


----------



## Scarecrow (May 24, 2011)

ok first off excellent work great job bringing my home town into focus. Now onto the bad parts of the photos................you're making me home sick stop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:  Great work anyway I could get a copy of that last one?


----------



## Buckster (May 24, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> ok first off excellent work great job bringing my home town into focus. Now onto the bad parts of the photos................you're making me home sick stop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:  Great work anyway I could get a copy of that last one?


Thank you kindly.  You can obtain prints here: St Louis by Buck Cash: Home: Zazzle.com Store


----------



## Scarecrow (May 24, 2011)

give you a local tip for next time you are in town. Two places you must go first is "Ted Drews frozen custard." this is a must hit for those friday nights you will see everything from classic cards to family outings here.  #2 is a local Brewery that does a farmer market almost every sat in the summer. Schlafly bottleworks located in Maplewood. you would enjoy both and have a good time kicking back.


----------

